# Customer that Pissed in my car left Cell Phone



## Roguefire (Aug 28, 2016)

Last night I had a rider piss in my car (attached a photo). Uber issued me $80 to clean my car... I emailed many times to get more because of the smell and fact that it was in the middle of surge period and I could take no more drivers, but they kept giving me a bs generic response. 

Now fast forward to this morning, the customer called me to find their phone. I found their phone and report it to Uber. In my report I specifically state not to give my number out, and that I don't want to drive an hour or give my address or even meet with the person to drop the phone off to someone who pissed in my car. Somehow they have my number and keep calling me. Is there noway I can just drop this off at an Uber location?


----------



## Roguefire (Aug 28, 2016)

Customer left a voicemail saying he would pay $100 cash to drive to him and return the phone... 100 bucks is pretty tempting if he actually gives me the money...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Roguefire said:


> Last night I had a rider piss in my car (attached a photo). Uber issued me $80 to clean my car... I emailed many times to get more because of the smell and fact that it was in the middle of surge period and I could take no more drivers, but they kept giving me a bs generic response.
> 
> Now fast forward to this morning, the customer called me to find their phone. I found their phone and report it to Uber. In my report I specifically state not to give my number out, and that I don't want to drive an hour or give my address or even meet with the person to drop the phone off to someone who pissed in my car. Somehow they have my number and keep calling me. Is there noway I can just drop this off at an Uber location?


Cloth seats, you're screwed. That piss smell is deep in the foam cushion by now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Roguefire said:


> Last night I had a rider piss in my car (attached a photo). Uber issued me $80 to clean my car... I emailed many times to get more because of the smell and fact that it was in the middle of surge period and I could take no more drivers, but they kept giving me a bs generic response.
> 
> Now fast forward to this morning, the customer called me to find their phone. I found their phone and report it to Uber. In my report I specifically state not to give my number out, and that I don't want to drive an hour or give my address or even meet with the person to drop the phone off to someone who pissed in my car. Somehow they have my number and keep calling me. Is there noway I can just drop this off at an Uber location?


Did you piss in his cellphone ?

You can tell us . . . .


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Turn it in to the local police department closest to you.


----------



## BubbaD2 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sucka! You think this person will be reasonable to deal with after they got charged an $80 cleaning fee? There is probably little chance of this ending well for you. If they offer you money to deliver phone, expect to get stiffed. They might also report you to Uber for extortion (it has happened!) and you will get booted from Uber.

Expect them to be petty and vindictive, regardless of how nice they sound on the phone, because they're a PoS and pissed in your car and they were also stoopid enough or drunk enough to leave their sh!t in your car.

NEVER volunteer that you found anything. Sorry, but too many drivers have been screwed trying to do the right thing after finding items in their car. And your situation is MUCH worse because they got charged a cleaning fee.

Good luck to you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Can you imagine the meeting ?

What a pisser,you were pissing in the wind drunk last night,don't get pissed . . . .then you pissed all over my car and your phone.

It won't work hope you're not pissed off.


----------



## TheBlank (Aug 28, 2016)

I was with a group as a pax on Lyft. Someone left cell phone. Lyft allows you to fill out form after the ride to say you forgot item and leave contact info. Gentleman drove 30 mins to meet me in neutral area. Gave him $30. He even charged phone for me. 

Uber doesn't have a feature like that on the pax app?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Roguefire said:


> Customer left a voicemail saying he would pay $100 cash to drive to him and return the phone... 100 bucks is pretty tempting if he actually gives me the money...


Don't do it, these things never end well for the driver.

Drop it off at police station.


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

I would wrap the phone in a plastic bag, then coat the bag in a cast like substance that can only be broken down by using detergent and water. Then embed that into your seat and sew it up in a manner that leaves a small opening only big enough for the phone. Then tell him in order to retrieve his phone he needs to use hot water and oxy clean on the seat until the substance around the bag is broken down enough for the bag with phone to slip out of the opening.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

BubbaD2 said:


> Sucka! You think this person will be reasonable to deal with after they got charged an $80 cleaning fee? .


exactly.

save yourself from the needless stress of a confrontation, and drop the phone off at the closest police station. Get a receipt from the PD.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hack phone .. take over piss boys social media accounts.. blackmail pissboy...profit!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Don't do it, these things never end well for the driver.
> 
> Drop it off at police station.


He may want to show you what HE thinks $100.00 in damages looks like . . .


----------



## UbOn (Jun 28, 2016)

Only do it if they transfer you the money before you arrive! Make them download Venmo or Paypal! DO NOT get stiffed.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Tell them you need their name and address to mail the phone back. Then have a process server return the phone while serving the small claims lawsuit for your damages. Include a request for punitive damages.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrazyTaxi said:


> I would wrap the phone in a plastic bag, then coat the bag in a cast like substance that can only be broken down by using detergent and water. Then embed that into your seat and sew it up in a manner that leaves a small opening only big enough for the phone. Then tell him in order to retrieve his phone he needs to use hot water and oxy clean on the seat until the substance around the bag is broken down enough for the bag with phone to slip out of the opening.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Let me preface this post with a legal disclaimer... this would probably be considered wrong, fraudulent, scummy.. whatever but...

At the dollar store by me they sell carbon copy receipt books.

If i had a mishap in my car during a ride and support reimbursed me too little, I'd might go to said dollar store, purchase a pad of said receipt books and right a cleaning bill receipt detailing and extensive cleaning of the area, the total would be more than the maximum total offered. Then I might resubmit my claim with pictures. 

Just saying...

Okay well I wouldn't, because I'm an fine upstanding , rule abiding citizen.but...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Can you imagine the meeting ?
> 
> What a pisser,you were pissing in the wind drunk last night,don't get pissed . . . .then you pissed all over my car and your phone.
> 
> It won't work hope you're not pissed off.


You used the word piss as a noun, a verb and an adverb. Very good. Your Language Arts teacher will give you a 5 star rating for your composition.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

A Morgan said:


> have a process server return the phone while serving the small claims lawsuit for your damages. Include a request for punitive damages.


I can hear the plaintiff now, "Your Honor, the sight and smell of urine in my vehicle caused me and my family insurmountable hardship. Not only do I continue with psychological treatment, but the constant dreams of my car with me in it being swept down a sewer system has me so paranoid that I cannot drive anymore. That's why I'm suing for $25 million in punitive damages."


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

Roguefire said:


> Customer left a voicemail saying he would pay $100 cash to drive to him and return the phone... 100 bucks is pretty tempting if he actually gives me the money...


It's a lie! Just dump it off at the Uber office.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I am not clear if the passenger even understands that he urinated in the car! If he remembers nothing, he is not going to be in a good mood regarding the cleaning fee he was charged!​


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This won't end well.


----------



## Roguefire (Aug 28, 2016)

I called and left a voicemail on his wife's phone. I mean I'm prior military and I carry, certainly not worried of the guy screwing with me. It's mainly the fact that its about a 45 minute drive 1 way, hour 30 round trip, and the guy also pissed in my car... The guy lived in a huge place in rich area so its clear he has the money, but if I go up there and he decides he not going to pay I'd be pissed wasting my time.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Pissed will be the operative word.


----------



## Roguefire (Aug 28, 2016)

no pun intended on the pissed part

Edit: damn you respond fast


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

What were the circumstances of the pissing? Was he so drunk he lost control of his bladder, or did he intentionally urinate as an act of vandalism? Involuntary urination doesn't usually happen in a conscious person no matter how drunk so I would not just assume it was an accident.

I'd be careful about meeting him, especially if you think the act was intentional. Could be dealing with a psycho, angry about the cleaning charge.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Does he know he urinated in your car...or not?


----------



## Roguefire (Aug 28, 2016)

I dont know, he knows he was charged $80 for some reason... he didnt ask questions and he handed me $120 and also met me half way... i dropped his phone as i was handing it to him lol


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Was he pissed ?


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Did you piss in his cellphone ?
> 
> You can tell us . . . .


lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Roguefire said:


> Customer left a voicemail saying he would pay $100 cash to drive to him and return the phone... 100 bucks is pretty tempting if he actually gives me the money...


........then either re-negs or complains to Uber that you extorted cash out of him. Uber believes him and de-activates you.



Beur said:


> Turn it in to the local police department closest to you.


^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



BubbaD2 said:


> There is probably little chance of this ending well for you. If they offer you money to deliver phone, expect to get stiffed. They might also report you to Uber for extortion (it has happened!) and you will get booted from Uber.


^^^^^^^^^^^^...........and THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*Q:*


TheBlank said:


> Uber doesn't have a feature like that on the pax app?


*A:* No.





observer said:


> Don't do it, these things never end well for the driver. Drop it off at police station.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



simpsonsverytall said:


> drop the phone off at the closest police station. *GET A RECEIPT FROM THE PD*


 (emphasis mine)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^DECIDEDLY THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Roguefire said:


> I dont know, he knows he was charged $80 for some reason... he didnt ask questions and he handed me $120 and also met me half way... i dropped his phone as i was handing it to him lol


How do you know he knows he was charged the $80 for it? Did he mention the $80 specifically?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

i would demand that Uber [CSR] escalate the matter to someone with more authority. $80 is simply not enough to get this kind of smell/substance out of your seat. I wouldn't back down on this.


----------



## Roguefire (Aug 28, 2016)

he specifically mentioned that he was charged for something, but he said he didnt care... and I'll try to escalate the issue


----------



## Cam (Mar 8, 2015)

Well be satisfied that at least he gave you the $120. They used to just give you an automatic $200. They do not do that anymore.

Did he ever acknowledge that he urinated in your car? If I would of went back. I would've said something to him and informed him what happen.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Roguefire said:


> Last night I had a rider piss in my car (attached a photo). Uber issued me $80 to clean my car... I emailed many times to get more because of the smell and fact that it was in the middle of surge period and I could take no more drivers, but they kept giving me a bs generic response.
> 
> Now fast forward to this morning, the customer called me to find their phone. I found their phone and report it to Uber. In my report I specifically state not to give my number out, and that I don't want to drive an hour or give my address or even meet with the person to drop the phone off to someone who pissed in my car. Somehow they have my number and keep calling me. Is there noway I can just drop this off at an Uber location?


DO NOT DROP IT OFF AT UBER!!!
Arrange to meet the pax but make it clear there were be compensation for your time to deliver the phone AND the cleaning of the seat. From what you describe, it sounds like $75 to $100 would be a fair value.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Roguefire said:


> i dropped his phone as i was handing it to him lol


Oh, that's a pisser!

Did it break?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Hack phone .. take over piss boys social media accounts.. blackmail pissboy...profit!


Ya know, I actually like that approach. Then again, I'm really fussy about people messing up my car.


----------



## Roguefire (Aug 28, 2016)

Well I got $80 for the cleaning fee and $120 from the guy for giving him his phone... I've made about 5 emails at tender, and requested the issue be escalated but I continue to get the same generic response. I don't expect to get anymore from this situation unless anyone has a different contact regarding the cleaning fee.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

If you a have the default voicemail greeting change it. Most default ones give out the phone number "You have reached the voicemail box of 123456789.." Then when the pax call the uber phone they can write down your real number.


----------



## Roguefire (Aug 28, 2016)

thats actually a really good point... was simple but i never thought about that


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Roguefire said:


> Last night I had a rider piss in my car (attached a photo). Uber issued me $80 to clean my car... I emailed many times to get more because of the smell and fact that it was in the middle of surge period and I could take no more drivers, but they kept giving me a bs generic response.
> 
> Now fast forward to this morning, the customer called me to find their phone. I found their phone and report it to Uber. In my report I specifically state not to give my number out, and that I don't want to drive an hour or give my address or even meet with the person to drop the phone off to someone who pissed in my car. Somehow they have my number and keep calling me. Is there noway I can just drop this off at an Uber location?


1) You must remove the seat. Tilt it up sideways with pissed area at the bottom. Starting well above the piss area slowly rinse the seat with a water hose. Go back and forth slowly working your way all down the seat. You must flush out the urine. No "powerful extractor" or "enzyme miracle soap" well EVER get that out. Your seat is a giant sponge.
2) Keep escalating your email to Uber. Body fluids of any type are supposed to be a $200 cleaning fee.
3) The dude ran away after he puked trying to get out of a cleaning fee. You trust him to give you $100? And then trust him not to tell Uber that you "made" him pay to get back his phone?


----------



## Roguefire (Aug 28, 2016)

where does it say $200 for bodily fluids? if i could find that in their policy ill send that to them


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

A lot of what Uber does are forever changing unwritten guidelines and practices, not written rules. But, I have heard of drivers getting $200 for severe bodily fluid situations. I wouldn't know if that changed last month.


----------



## Roguefire (Aug 28, 2016)

yeah they are saying over and over the same shit that $80 is the max for the Atlanta area based on the pictures... can see 1 of them on OP... but a pic doesnt show the smell... if they could smell foul baked in the sun piss they would give $200


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Cloth seats, you're screwed. That piss smell is deep in the foam cushion by now.


No, it's not hopeless. I know this is going to be a pain but take off cover by removing hog rings & metal rib sticks or whatever they're called, throw in washer then dryer for 20 mins on whatever temp you want, I do 12 min hot then rest on med and reassemble using zip ties. Replace zip ties on next wash. I wash my back seats twice already this month due to spills using this method. Foam inside is somewhat closed cell. But spray down foam with rinso glass cleaner then wipe dry and you will be ok. Costs only time & labor, maybe couple quarters if you're doing it on the fly @ nearest laundromat between rides like me. Took 2.5 hr start to finish the 1st time. Half that 2nd time. You'll get faster everytime. All I had were kitchen shears to remove hog rings. You'll barely damage foam, no biggie. Got er done. If it's front seat expect to quadruple time needed to complete task. I did my driver seat because it's 4.5 years old and I work & eat all day long in that seat. Just be careful with airbag harness in front seat. Disassembly of front seat is super complex not for faint of heart. My warranty expired long time ago and I don't care so I went all out taking stuff apart with this car. Getting faster & installing more zip ties everytime for even quicker future access. Snip snip pop.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

If someone pissed in my car I can't imagine I would ever find their phone...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

How does someone piss themselves ?? I've never understood that , I have gotten black out drunk and not pissed my self 100s of times , I've missed the toilet but I've always at least made it to the bathroom or outside . People who can't control their bodily functions when they drink , shouldn't even drink . Their body can't handle alcohol


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Roguefire said:


> Last night I had a rider piss in my car (attached a photo). Uber issued me $80 to clean my car... I emailed many times to get more because of the smell and fact that it was in the middle of surge period and I could take no more *drivers*,


So you wouldn't take riders but it's okay to have other drivers sit in a pissy car?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Another thread where something similar happened...



YoungEs said:


> title sums it up. Drunk pax spews throw up all over backseat on a Saturday night- result? No more driving until Monday when I could get it cleaned. Loss of money and major pain in the ass. Pax wants phone back but lives an hour from me. What would you do??
> 
> Ps did I mention he didn't apologize or offer to help clean it up?


----------



## Kungfuheero (Aug 20, 2016)

Another excuse to use when riders ask why I don't give out bottled water.


----------



## Roguefire (Aug 28, 2016)

indytd said:


> So you wouldn't take riders but it's okay to have other drivers sit in a pissy car?


i meant passengers... and no i was absolutely done for the night


----------



## Foxy Flameheart (May 7, 2016)

Hot water, sponge, dish detergent. DD has antibacterial to sanitize potentially rotten food to sanitary eating level and a fragrance that covers well without being overwhelming like perfume sprays. So far it has really worked great on vomit smell. You will have to deeply saturate the seat, then work with a towel to squeeze as much of the moisture out. Expect 3-5 hrs dry time. Id say you did pretty good in the money dept, as long as you clean it yourself.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Roguefire said:


> yeah they are saying over and over the same shit that $80 is the max for the Atlanta area based on the pictures... can see 1 of them on OP... but a pic doesnt show the smell... if they could smell foul baked in the sun piss they would give $200


Either get an actual detailed quote for seat removal and cleaning or get a receipt pad from the dollar store and fake a receipt for cleaning,are sure its detailed
.... give them more to go on than my car smell like piss.

I got 200 for puke. I've heard and saw somewhere that the max is now 150 but I don't know for sure. I do know I got 200 in March


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

It should be $200 because it's not just cleaning the seat, but LOST WAGES.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> It should be $200 because it's not just cleaning the seat, but LOST WAGES.


They won't pay lost wages. Just cleaning


----------



## Roguefire (Aug 28, 2016)

what would be an acceptable cost for the cleaning? I have done the best I can myself


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Does it still stink? 
Man, I feel for you, whst kind of idiot pisses himself in someone's else's car... 

I'd talk to a pro, ask him what it would involve and cost. It'd be more than 80 that's for sure. 

It would involve removing the seat, taking off the upholstery, cleaning and rinsing and rinsing and rinsing the foam. Drying and reassembling everything. 

Several hours of labor... easy @ $25-35 hr


----------



## jerseysam (Aug 5, 2016)

UbOn said:


> Only do it if they transfer you the money before you arrive! Make them download Venmo or Paypal! DO NOT get stiffed.[/
> 
> JUST OPEN THE ****ING WINDOW AND THROW THAT PHONE OUT,,,, WHEN THE paX CALL U THEY CALL U THROUGH THE APP SAY NO NOTHING IN THE CAR ,


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

Roguefire said:


> Last night I had a rider piss in my car (attached a photo). Uber issued me $80 to clean my car... I emailed many times to get more because of the smell and fact that it was in the middle of surge period and I could take no more drivers, but they kept giving me a bs generic response.
> 
> Now fast forward to this morning, the customer called me to find their phone. I found their phone and report it to Uber. In my report I specifically state not to give my number out, and that I don't want to drive an hour or give my address or even meet with the person to drop the phone off to someone who pissed in my car. Somehow they have my number and keep calling me. Is there noway I can just drop this off at an Uber location?


Was this passenger like, 6 years old? Couldn't hold it? Charge his Mommy directly. Why do you give these rides? Drunks and kids act very similar at times.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

People are disgusting ! I am disgusting, as well. I know this and accept it.
Ask anyone who has ever had to put up with sleeping with me, even for 15 minutes.

However, I will not pee in your car, unless I'm dead or dying and lose muscle control of body organs.
Then, I would expect a little leniency since it's the last thing I ever get to do. Otherwise, no I won't do it.
Uber passengers can be extremely disgusting and why there's so much talk about pee-pee from passengers
on UberPeople.net this week I still don't know. More pee than usual. Why is there so much pee pee ? G-wizzzz !!!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Roguefire said:


> Customer left a voicemail saying he would pay $100 cash to drive to him and return the phone... 100 bucks is pretty tempting if he actually gives me the money...


If you haven't already responded to his voicemail ... 

drop it off at the nearest police station
get a receipt from PD
contact Uber tell them that you found a phone in your car and you dropped it at PD
tell pax to contact PD to get their phone back 
Absolutely nothing good will come from you seeing that piss ant again ... now for the phone or later for anything else. And since you have cloth seats, you're totally screwed ... only way you're going to get the smell out of the car is to replace the seats or at least the seat cushions (probably $300+). And you can't even sell the car until you get rid of that piss stench ... very, very expensive trip. That's why we had plethora seats in the cruiser when we p/u drunks ... at least if they pissed or puked, we could hose off the seats.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> If you a have the default voicemail greeting change it. Most default ones give out the phone number "You have reached the voicemail box of 123456789.." Then when the pax call the uber phone they can write down your real number.


Or use Google Voice and setup so all goes to voicemail.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UTX1 said:


> People are disgusting ! I am disgusting, as well. I know this and accept it.
> Ask anyone who has ever had to put up with sleeping with me, even for 15 minutes.
> 
> However, I will not pee in your car, unless I'm dead or dying and lose muscle control of body organs.
> ...


Next thread: Pax died in my car and now Uber won't reimburse me for the cleaning and disposal fees because their credit card is no good.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> People are disgusting ! I am disgusting, as well. I know this and accept it.
> Ask anyone who has ever had to put up with sleeping with me, even for 15 minutes.
> 
> However, I will not pee in your car, unless I'm dead or dying and lose muscle control of body organs.
> ...


Damn, it only takes 8 minutes of sleeping with me. Love your post. Thanks for the humor.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Next thread: Pax died in my car and now Uber won't reimburse me for the cleaning and disposal fees because their credit card is no good.


As with any death, the Trustee of the Estate must announce the death so that all creditors, claimants and illegitiment children may file a claim against the deceased. The most common method of this is for the Trustee to post in the local newspaper. It's usually a mandatory 2 week posting time. Good luck with your claim.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Roguefire said:


> Last night I had a rider piss in my car (attached a photo). Uber issued me $80 to clean my car... I emailed many times to get more because of the smell and fact that it was in the middle of surge period and I could take no more drivers, but they kept giving me a bs generic response.
> 
> Now fast forward to this morning, the customer called me to find their phone. I found their phone and report it to Uber. In my report I specifically state not to give my number out, and that I don't want to drive an hour or give my address or even meet with the person to drop the phone off to someone who pissed in my car. Somehow they have my number and keep calling me. Is there noway I can just drop this off at an Uber location?


Such nasty customers


----------

